# how do you organize your pen kits



## RyanNJ

how does everyone organize their pen kits, my current method is not working


----------



## Pioneerpens

I've been putting my on a peg board...grouping by pen type and finish...been working better than anything else i've tried


----------



## wolftat

I'm using the box dump method for now...LOL  I have about 10 more boxes like this full of kits around the shop right now. Eventually they will all go into drawers and will be sorted by kit type. Moving a shop sucks.


----------



## greggas

I went to Lowes and bought about 25 of those screw / hardware organizing plastic cases ( on special for $ 2.99 each when I did it) and use one for each of the pen kits I use.  I keep the trim in the little plastic bags to avoid scratching but am able to get rid of all the larger bags.  this really cleaned up the pen section of my shop and they all stack nicely on one 4' wide shelf...also having them in the cases avoids the inevitable dust pile build up for those of us who have yet to master the 100% dust elimination method in the shop.


----------



## RyanNJ

Pioneerpens said:


> I've been putting my on a peg board...grouping by pen type and finish...been working better than anything else i've tried



do you hole punch the bags that do not have holes in them? 
are you using a single rod 4" or 8" for each pen type or something else


----------



## Toni

> I'm using the box dump method for now


I guess you would'nt notice a few kits missing...LOL 

Dont have enough kits to have a system, all the bushings drive me nuts!!


----------



## RyanNJ

Toni said:


> I guess you would'nt notice a few kits missing...LOL
> 
> Dont have enough kits to have a system, all the bushings drive me nuts!!


i use the hooks that you hold a shower curtain on the bar to keep each kits bushings together


----------



## HSTurning

Neil
If you dont want to move things like that.  Just seal the box and mail it to me.  You have my address.


wolftat said:


> I'm using the box dump method for now...LOL I have about 10 more boxes like this full of kits around the shop right now. Eventually they will all go into drawers and will be sorted by kit type. Moving a shop sucks.


----------



## Pioneerpens

Ryan,
I use the both 4" and 8" or 2" or whatever I have on hand...really keeps it easier to access what i'm looking for


----------



## skiprat

We're supposed to organise them???

My bench rarely looks like this ( Honest!! :redface: ) but the drawer always does.


----------



## ldb2000

A pile for everything and everything in its pile ! I wish mine was as organized as yours is Skip


----------



## MartinPens

Bins on sale from Lowes for the various kits. Labeled plastic drawers for the bushings. Holes drilled in 4x4 blocks for the drill bits. 

Martin


----------



## Toni

I will take everything inside that drawer!! Looks like some awsome kits in there..hehehe


----------



## intillzah

Like this:






Slimline kits on the upper bin and high end/key chain kits in the lower cardboard bins.  Since that pic has been taken I've printed labels for what's what...


----------



## skiprat

Toni said:


> I will take everything inside that drawer!! Looks like some awsome kits in there..hehehe


 
Ah Toni, you wouldn't be the first pretty face to say I have some awesome kit in my drawers!!!!  :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## PenMan1

skiprat said:


> Ah Toni, you wouldn't be the first pretty face to say I have some awesome kit in my drawers!!!! :biggrin::tongue:


 

Ok! Now that's funny........Curtis, Oh Curtis:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Toni

> Ah Toni, you wouldn't be the first pretty face to say I have some awesome kit in my drawers!!!! :biggrin::tongue:


 
I dont have any witty response to that...LOL You made me laugh..so what kits do you have in them drawers? Looks like a few Majestics maybe


----------



## mbroberg

But Toni, I thought you were partial to short, stubby and blue.........................................................pens.


----------



## Pioneerpens

ROFLMAO


----------



## skiprat

Toni said:


> I dont have any witty response to that...LOL You made me laugh..so what kits do you have in them drawers? Looks like a few Majestics maybe


 
I refuse to take this any further. I like it here too much. But I believe there is only one Majestic in there:biggrin:


----------



## Toni

> refuse to take this any further. I like it here too much. But I believe there is only one Majestic in there:biggrin:


Party Pooper!! Just one...I would love to play with another BIG pen.

Mike~LOL I will dip my pens in all different ink wells.


----------



## mbroberg

Ryan,
Sorry your thread got side tracked.  I throw all of my kits in a box.  I do, at least, try to rubber band all of the same style kit together.:wink:


----------



## Whaler

I did a clean up and organize project this spring and this is what I came up with. I couldn't find the bins I wanted within 50 miles of me so I ordered them from Amazon. Each bin has 18 drawers and each drawer will hold up to 4 or 5 kits. Each drawer is labeled with the kit style and the finish. The bin that partially shows contains my bushings. I also bought a Brother PT-1880 label maker and it is fantastic.


----------



## Mark

I ordered on of these from HF.
http://www.harborfreight.com/15-bin-storage-rack-93198.html

The bins are deep enough to hold 20 of the smaller kits or 10 of the larger one. You might be able to stuff a couple extra in, but they stay neatly stacked anyway.


----------



## Lenny

RyanNJ said:


> how does everyone organize their pen kits, my current method is not working


 

That's the method I use too! :redface:


----------



## THarvey

Here is mine.  I have two drawers in my cabinet with 1/8" hardboard dividers, for kits.  The 35mm film canisters hold bushings.

Also took a pic of my blank storage.  Picked up the shoe rack at a yard sale for $1.

Third picture is my cabinet, right after I made it, before it became a working surface.


----------



## glen r

I keep my kits in the plastic jars that you get when you buy almonds/mixed nuts at Costco.  The nut labels are peeled off and then I take the label off one of the kits and put it on the jar and all the same kits go into the jar.  Different kits are in different jars.  I keep the bushings for each kit in a labeled plastic bag in the jar of kits that they fit.  I still have to figure out how to store my blanks so that I know what I have at a glance.  My present random filing system takes too much time to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## seamus7227

I really like your setup, looks like a baby changing table with drawers, I'm gonna start hunting through garage sale ad's now! thanks for posting

Lovin the humor on here as well, makes things interesting on here, spices it up a little



THarvey said:


> Here is mine.  I have two drawers in my cabinet with 1/8" hardboard dividers, for kits.  The 35mm film canisters hold bushings.


----------



## RyanNJ

I went with the peg board rack, I will see how this works out


----------



## bitshird

I do have all of my bushings organized, they hang on a rod that sits on a shelf and are all on shower curtain hooks, and I even have some plastic cabinets that at onetime were almost organized, NOW it's all in the hands of the Lord system, "seek and ye shall find" I looked for 3 weeks for a pair of Imperials and a Casien blank, I finally found the imperials in one of my machinists chests, still looking for the Casien, so now I have to order two blanks for the pair of pens.I have always been of the mindset that a clean organized bench is the mark of a person that does little work, otherwise his bench and desk would look like mine.


----------



## THarvey

seamus7227 said:


> I really like your setup, looks like a baby changing table with drawers, I'm gonna start hunting through garage sale ad's now! thanks for posting
> 
> Lovin the humor on here as well, makes things interesting on here, spices it up a little
> 
> 
> 
> THarvey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine.  I have two drawers in my cabinet with 1/8" hardboard dividers, for kits.  The 35mm film canisters hold bushings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinet is two drawer sections from a kitchen counter store.  Bought them as salvage.
> 
> The top is from a demoletion job I did.
> 
> Most expensive part of the cabinet is the casters.
Click to expand...


----------



## phillywood

skiprat said:


> We're supposed to organise them???
> 
> My bench rarely looks like this ( Honest!! :redface: ) but the drawer always does.


 
skip from the picture it looks like that you are over loading that strip or the electric outlet. take a look at that.


----------



## tim self

I don't dare take pix of mine after looking at the changing table.  Some hang on a screw on the wall, others on the bench, bullets everywhere.  Blanks started out in small tubs but ran out of tubs so they are migrating as well.  At least I have fun doing it.


----------



## phillywood

Whaler said:


> I did a clean up and organize project this spring and this is what I came up with. I couldn't find the bins I wanted within 50 miles of me so I ordered them from Amazon. Each bin has 18 drawers and each drawer will hold up to 4 or 5 kits. Each drawer is labeled with the kit style and the finish. The bin that partially shows contains my bushings. I also bought a Brother PT-1880 label maker and it is fantastic.


 
what do you mena by style and finish?
 I am trying to start out right so i won't fall into that kinda pitfall. cna you explain. Finish that you put on the pen? or the finish of the metal they come in?


----------



## phillywood

well few things I have done, not for penmaking yet. I am starting from scratch. but here is some ideas
1- when buying drugs from the drug store after running out of your drugs, then peel off the lable and now you have a capped tube, so you can store bushings and small parts in, and they are free. If you are a nice person sometimes you can ask your farmacist for few of the balnks in different lengh. (please, do not give him my address though)

2- Peanut butter jars that are clear, are excelent for storing and they are free. Plus if you are not a labeler then you can see through them.

3- The trays that you buy your meet in (black ones) can be used and if you have 5 or 6 then you can make carcase for it with routed grooves now you have a narrow drawer that was free except your scrap wood that youotherwise throw away.
I think that you maybe able to cast in them too. and they are pretty sqr. 
The most important thing is that they are free and you save some palstic getting into the land fills tht take forever to decompose.
the winner point is that wives would be happy ,becuase you didn't spend any money. so she can buy her next dress on line.



Now the important QSN. Seriously how much money you guys got tied up in all those kits and blanks. You can send them my way aand i'll turn them for you, so I ge the experience, and you get the joy of watching and admiring the work of art.:biggrin::biggrin:
I only wish!arty:


----------



## phillywood

so, I haven't turned a pen yet, but I think I can preach! I tmust be the Wed. thing. right?


----------



## Mark

phillywood said:


> what do you mena by style and finish?
> I am trying to start out right so i won't fall into that kinda pitfall. cna you explain. Finish that you put on the pen? or the finish of the metal they come in?



Style would be Cigar, Slimline, Zen, etc.
Finish would be Gold, Satin, Copper, etc.


----------



## toolcrazy

Mine started as quart ziplock bags. Each type of kit in one bag. Then they are in a plastic bin. Slowly moving to a multi-drawer organizer. Bushings go into a kit bag and labeled, if not already.


----------



## phillywood

Mark said:


> Style would be Cigar, Slimline, Zen, etc.
> Finish would be Gold, Satin, Copper, etc.


 
Mark thanks for calrifying that. now I get it. You can tell that I haven't got any kits yet. Newbie.:frown::foot-in-mouth:


----------



## nava1uni

I punch a hole in the bag and then hang all of the like kits on a shower hook.  I store them in a plastic bin with a lid so they don't get dusty.  The various bushings are stored in plastic bags and then kept in divided boxes.  They are stored in a roll away tool chest that I kept all of my turning equipment in so it can be rolled near my lathe when I am working.


----------



## LarryDNJR

This is what I am currently using to organize My bushings.

http://www.harborfreight.com/24-container-storage-box-90243.html

From Harbor Freight a 24 Container Storage Box

Item # 90243

Clear plastic storage box with 24 individual containers that fit inside.

    * Clear polypropylene construction for easy viewing of contents
    * Easy snap-lock lids

Storage box: 9" L x 6-1/8" W x 2-3/8" H
Containers: 1-7/8" L x 1-7/8" W x 1" H

I paid $4.99 for it they are currently on sale at $2.99

I put each set of bushings in one of the little boxes labeled with a number.  There is a chart on the inside lid that has listed what number goes to what type of kit.  Information includes what type of kit and bushing product number depending on what store/manufacturer they are from.  So far this has served Me well to keep things organized.  When I am done with one set of bushings I promptly put them back in with the correctly numbered box.  Right now I am maybe using 14 of the little boxes right now.  I may go pick up another one of these since they are on sale just to have it on hand.


http://www.harborfreight.com/media/...ab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_2237.jpg


----------



## Jgrden

Off subject a little, I use a short piece of bead chain (used for ceiling fans) and sting bushings on them. The I hang them on the front edge of the shelf where I do my designing.


----------



## wudnhed

I use clear plastic boxes with snap lids and stack them.  Each box has pen name on the front for easy access.  Dividers inside the boxes keeps pen parts separated and also the bushings that match.

I have stackable plastic bins for my blanks and mark them by types.


----------



## knight_muzzleloader

I use a clear fishing tackle box for the bushings.  I write with a sharpie in the bottom of each slot which busings are which as I lose the stupid plastic bags.  My kits are in a drawer.

When working on a pen, I hang the baggie with the parts on a nail so I won't misplace them.


----------



## rherrell

Clear small parts boxes from Wal Mart.................












I store my bushings, pen mill/sanding mill sleeves and anything else related to that pen type in small metal containers............


----------



## Jim Smith

Like many others, my kits are placed on shower curtain "hooks' and stored in drawers.  My drill bits and bushings were becoming quite a problem so I built a storage rack for them.   The drill bits are arranged by designator; letter, metric or standard and the lable for each bushing set includes pen kit name and the bushing sizes as well drill bits sizes for that kit.  The pullout slide at the bottom of the rack holds the instruction sheets for each kit in plastic sleeves.






This has turned out to be one of the most useful additions I've made to my "shop".

Jim Smith


----------



## jocat54

Gosh, some of ya'll have some really clean organized shops---not like mine.


----------



## capcrnch

I love this thread. 
I'm currently storing in a mix of boxes, shelves, rubbermaid and plano bins.
I've got a lot of new ideas from here though!


----------



## Ligget

I must have approx 500 pen kits in my workshop, nearly all are kept in shoe boxes, I even have some old Father Sing kits from CSUSA still to turn when I get the time! LOL


----------



## mbroberg

Ligget said:


> I must have approx 500 pen kits in my workshop, nearly all are kept in shoe boxes, I even have some old Father Sing kits from CSUSA still to turn when I get the time! LOL




Mark,
I've seen pictures of your shop.  I wouldn't think you would have room for 500 pen kits!!!


----------



## randyrls

I got a two sets of bins in a case at Woodcraft.  (Sorry Toni)  They are about 14" W x 2" H x 10" D  

There are 8 latching drawer sets.  I put bushings, mandrels, drill bits, and bottle stopper chucks etc. in there.  One drawer is my "build box".  It contains 8 kits at a time while I am working on them.


For kits I put the kits in a large gallon zip lock bag and write the kit type on the bag, then into a large paper box with a lid.


----------



## mredburn

Kits what are Kits?


----------



## AlexL

Pioneerpens said:


> I've been putting my on a peg board...grouping by pen type and finish...been working better than anything else i've tried


 
+1 :good:

alex


----------



## Scott

I generally keep my pen kits in my shop someplace, although I occasionally keep them in the trunk of my car for a while.  And while I am not joking about this being the extent of my organization, this is intended to get a chuckle!   ;-)

Scott.


----------



## papaturner

wudnhed said:


> I use clear plastic boxes with snap lids and stack them.  Each box has pen name on the front for easy access.  Dividers inside the boxes keeps pen parts separated and also the bushings that match.
> 
> I have stackable plastic bins for my blanks and mark them by types.



I use the same method with the exception of the bushings.........For those I use the shower curtain hangers.


----------



## ThomJ

My pen turning is growing like an ooze, taking over my carving studio


----------



## TellicoTurning

Pioneerpens said:


> I've been putting my on a peg board...grouping by pen type and finish...been working better than anything else i've tried



my method also.


----------



## Ligget

mbroberg said:


> Mark,
> I've seen pictures of your shop. I wouldn't think you would have room for 500 pen kits!!!


 
The boxes make great seats for any visitors I get Mike! :biggrin:


----------



## ssajn

I use the "Box-O-stuff" system. If it's not in one box I hope it's in another. I did find a box last night I had forgotten about. It was just like Christmas. Some day I'll get organized but then I won't be able to find anything. 
:biggrin:


----------



## avbill

I went to IKEA and    bought several organizational boxes that have 9 boxes in one bigger box.  each of the smaller boxes 3 1/4x2 3/4 is 11 deep.  I have labeled each box by the name of kit [cigar] with stock number. and color of finish.  I also have a running inventor sheet that I check inventor every two months I have a smaller draw for my bushings  All labeled.  


Now back to remodeling the kitchen.  If any person can help please drop by.  Would like to make a pen from the granite we   selected.  Any special turning tool to use? and drill bit. I thought of a cement drill bit


----------



## Jgrden

I have very few kits, but when I am flush the box that bank checks arrive in are perfect size.


----------



## arw01

I also use the plastic fishing tackle boxes for my pen kits.

Each type of kit gets it's own box, and the blanks are also in their own boxes.  Plano makes a couple different types of boxes, some with dividers all the way across, some with a large area on the right, and others with NO dividers at all.

I make a small area with the dividers for the bushings and put them back in each box when I take them off the lathe.


----------



## Jgrden

Bill Daniels, good luck on that granite pen. I have left over granite as well and can't even start to think of how to drill a hole in it.  Let me know how you do, I'll watch.


----------



## ronhampton

i have a piece of granite also. i tried to drill a hole in it using a 1/4 " carbide masonary bit with water and i still melted the tip .  ron.


----------



## Dudley Young

Couldn't find this post. Posted these somewhere else but here they are again. Good thing I like Claussen pickles. :biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo

I use this for my bushings.... plastic case with 24 compartments - $5 from Harbor Freight. The containers are just film canisters - go to any place the develops film and they will give you all you want for free. I use the clear ones whenever possible so I can write the bushing name on the outside. I have 3 cases like this and never get my bushings mixed up. The bushings go back in the case as soon as I am done with them. Same type of plastic case for my kits. 
My whole shop is like this...it drives normal people insane. Sorry, I'm a bit anal about my shop.....


----------



## phillywood

randyrls said:


> I got a two sets of bins in a case at Woodcraft. (Sorry Toni) They are about 14" W x 2" H x 10" D
> 
> There are 8 latching drawer sets. I put bushings, mandrels, drill bits, and bottle stopper chucks etc. in there. One drawer is my "build box". It contains 8 kits at a time while I am working on them.
> 
> 
> For kits I put the kits in a large gallon zip lock bag and write the kit type on the bag, then into a large paper box with a lid.


 

 can you elaborate or take a pic.?


----------



## papaturner

I finally got a "poor" photo of my storage system for my pen kits.


----------



## navycop

I wasn't sure where to add this>> I notice some people opening up all thier kits: slimline, jr gents, etc and sticking the tubes all together. Doesn't this get confusing? Also all the transmissions, nips, clips, etc. are together in the same container.


----------



## RyanNJ

navycop said:


> I wasn't sure where to add this>> I notice some people opening up all thier kits: slimline, jr gents, etc and sticking the tubes all together. Doesn't this get confusing? Also all the transmissions, nips, clips, etc. are together in the same container.



I have actually thought about doing that but until my current way fills up i dont need to


----------



## MatthewZS

They stay neatly organized in labled bags, subdivided out by type and then finish on a big pegboard at my local woodworking shop till I want to build one at which point I go purchase it and take it home.


----------



## mredburn

MatthewZS said:


> They stay neatly organized in labled bags, subdivided out by type and then finish on a big pegboard at my local woodworking shop till I want to build one at which point I go purchase it and take it home.


 
That works ok unless you decide to make a pen and the store is closed, or like me its 28 miles one way to the store. that means $7.00 minimum in gas costs. :frown:


----------



## alphageek

mredburn said:


> MatthewZS said:
> 
> 
> 
> They stay neatly organized in labled bags, subdivided out by type and then finish on a big pegboard at my local woodworking shop till I want to build one at which point I go purchase it and take it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That works ok unless you decide to make a pen and the store is closed, or like me its 28 miles one way to the store. that means $7.00 minimum in gas costs. :frown:
Click to expand...


Not to mention the extra cost you throw into every pen.   You could buy just a couple of kits from one of the vendors here and get every 3rd pen free.    I do support my local woodworking shop too, but not super often for pen kits.!

I use one of these for my pen kits:  http://www.harborfreight.com/parts-rack-with-removable-bins-95496.html

Labels on the front helps find things faster (when I keep them in order that is!)


----------



## Jgrden

I keep mine in old bank check boxes.


----------



## aggromere

I went to target and bought 15 plastic lock top containers about the size of shoe boxes.  They are large enough to hold up to 20 average sized kits.  I put a label on each end with the kit name and drill bit sizes and keep them stacked in a cabinet.  It works well for me.    I also have one of those plastic drawer type cases mounted above my work bench with a compartment for each kit.  I keep all the bushings and extra tubes in those by kit.


----------



## Rangertrek

I happen to have an old dresser in the shop.  All my pen kits are in the tip two drawers.  I have little cardboard separators.  This works for me.


----------



## TellicoTurning

RyanNJ said:


> how does everyone organize their pen kits, my current method is not working



Organization, don't need no stinking organization!:biggrin::biggrin:

Seriously, my wall above the work bench is peg board with hooks for the little bags... I sort by style/trim and hang on the pegs.


----------



## Jim in Oakville

I have a pile....a big pile........   and I just reach in and make a wish,,,,that's how I live in the "now"......


----------

